# First Rabbit With One Of My Own



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

very happy with this, was on private land using my own 'purple heart' with a 12mm lead

was about 13 yards


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

lunch time, nice ss


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice kill glad you killed your first one...bet your happy!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You must be justifiably proud! Taking game, feeding yourself, with a handmade weapon is one of the greatest feelings there is.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

was mightily impressed with myself, just such a shame we cant use a bow in this country


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

nice shot, do u eat them


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

normally, this was a little small. if we dont eat them they get fed to dogs so never wasted


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice shot


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> normally, this was a little small. if we dont eat them they get fed to dogs so never wasted


It was probably a baby, there are plenty of them around at the moment


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks good to me. Hey if I bring the tortillas, could I get a piece of that tasty rabbit?? Saludos







.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

yeah i usually eat mine as well but they take a lot of preparation especially if they are not a full size adult.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Thats a beauty what did you use for a band setup?


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

JLS:Survival said:


> Thats a beauty what did you use for a band setup?


its a band setup I really like, don't have a chrony for speed figures but it feels fast!!

double theraband 28mm to 16mm at 25cm length with a 12mm lead, and one of my light weight pouches


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

that sound like it would be slinging that lead at some real speed.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> Thats a beauty what did you use for a band setup?


its a band setup I really like, don't have a chrony for speed figures but it feels fast!!

double theraband 28mm to 16mm at 25cm length with a 12mm lead, and one of my light weight pouches
[/quote]

Thank you very much I have tried tapered bands in the past, I will like to try your set up!


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

is that a butterfly setup?


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

JLS:Survival said:


> is that a butterfly setup?


no, not at all but i have freakishly long arms so my draw length is high, have used the same setup to shoot 9.5 steels using an anchor point and the light draw of the taper makes it nice and fast still

although I am only learning myself, therefore no expert

I really like this band taper though but it is by feel only until i obtain a chrony


----------

